# Simple router bit storage



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm not certain if this needs to go here or in the Router Bits sub forum...

When I had 3 or 4 router bits it didn't matter where I kept them. But when I built the CNC last year and also began doing more with my router table the number of bits and collets has grown accordingly, just like most of you have experienced. 

It was time to do something besides keep them all on my workbench, especially since I just cleaned it off. So here are the bits and collets (not near as many as some of you have, I know) - 









I decided a better place to keep them is at the end of the CNC which is also where the router table is located. The gantry doesn't go this far on the CNC so this is a safe zone (meaning I often use it as a temporary place to set things, as you can see). If I need to place a long work piece on the CNC then I'll just move these things but that's not going to happen often - 









12" x 12" x 3/4" MDF seemed like a good piece to make this out of. I clamped the piece to the spoilboard and then bored 4 holes with the CNC, removed the clamps, and then screwed it down to the spoilboard. If I need mounting holes to hold this in place later I can just use those same holes -









Testing for fit; the holes for the 1/2" shaft bits are 0.515" and the holes for the 1/4" bits are 0.26". I didn't bother with holes for the 1/8" bits, I'll just set them in the little tray or use the 1/4" holes -









Here it is at the end of the CNC and taking up a lot less space than previously on the workbench. I didn't concern myself with any labeling or thinking through any placement on the board, just sort of stuck them in the holes, except for the collets; those I placed in order.









Not a fancy or complicated project for a shop tool but definitely better than what I had before!
David


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

sorry the like button didn't work...
nicely done ...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I like it David ,it serves its purpose and looks good imo


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

David you made it to serve a purpose and it came out good.


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

I like it. Good job.

Frank


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Good project for the CNC for the CNC.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Those accessories do add up.


----------



## gtsharp (Mar 10, 2014)

Very nice collection of 'Precise Bits' collets!


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

MEBCWD said:


> Good project for the CNC for the CNC.


That's what I was thinking, Mike. Nothing like using the CNC to make parts for the CNC. We just need to keep an eye out for it becoming self-aware! :nerd:


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Nicely done! It looks like you have it right next to the spoilboard of the CNC, and may want to cover or move the tray when cutting to keep sawdust from filling the empty holes.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

4DThinker said:


> Nicely done! It looks like you have it right next to the spoilboard of the CNC, and may want to cover or move the tray when cutting to keep sawdust from filling the empty holes.


Thanks, 4D! I'm not quite sure what you're talking about on the holes getting filled, though... :wink:


----------



## Mayo.Mick (Sep 27, 2016)

difalkner said:


> Thanks, 4D! I'm not quite sure what you're talking about on the holes getting filled, though... :wink:


:grin::grin::grin:


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

I notice you have several bits with bearings. These are problematic to use on a CNC and I'm guessing you don't use them on yours. When I got my first CNC I started looking for versions of all my roundover and cove bits that didn't have a bearing, and they ARE out there. While I don't use them much they can come in handy when you want to put a more interesting edge on parts you cut out. 

4D


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

4DThinker said:


> I notice you have several bits with bearings. These are problematic to use on a CNC and I'm guessing you don't use them on yours. When I got my first CNC I started looking for versions of all my roundover and cove bits that didn't have a bearing, and they ARE out there. While I don't use them much they can come in handy when you want to put a more interesting edge on parts you cut out.
> 
> 4D


Yes sir, you are correct. But this is also right beside my router table where I do use the bits with bearings so they all get stored in a common place. I suppose I could take the bearings off and use in the CNC if push comes to shove but I have yet to do that.

David


----------

